# Drum Brakes Last Forever - 128k still going



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Back brakes don't get used as much as front brakes.

Most cars will never need new parts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Used to be the ratio was 80% front / 20% back.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Used to be the ratio was 80% front / 20% back.


Yes, I was going to say that, too. Since the fronts do most of the work (due to weight shift during braking), the backs get little wear.

To add to that, drums get out of adjustment (despite being "self-adjusting") with the result they get progressively less and less wear over time. 

Doug

.


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

plano-doug said:


> Yes, I was going to say that, too. Since the fronts do most of the work (due to weight shift during braking), the backs get little wear.
> 
> To add to that, drums get out of adjustment (despite being "self-adjusting") with the result they get progressively less and less wear over time.
> 
> ...


That actually is why I took everything apart and greased it/lubed it today. I figured they were going out of adjustment.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found I have needed to adjust my drums. Unless I just don't back up enough, mine have not seemed to self adjust well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The brake dust accumulates. And doesn't take much to freeze up the adjuster.

Regular cleaning and some antiseize helps. Just a light coating of the threads.
Must be unthreaded first as you want the seize inside. Not outside.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The brake dust accumulates. And doesn't take much to freeze up the adjuster.
> 
> Regular cleaning and some antiseize helps. Just a light coating of the threads.
> Must be unthreaded first as you want the seize inside. Not outside.


I'd rather not seize the inside myself, just sayin...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes they do... 293k on the drums on my truck.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's really not a big deal.

A little medication from the doc and your golden.


----------

